# Is Dark Night of the Scarecrow Public Domain?



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

*deleted post*

deleted post


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

If you believe Wiki...

_Due to the U.S. Copyright Term Extension Act, no more films will automatically enter public domain in the United States until January 1, 2019, when the copyright will expire on films released in 1923 (and in 2020 films from 1924, and so on)._


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

How are you planning to use the movie? If it's simply as a source of inspiration, there shouldn't be any issues. If you're going to charge people to watch it as part of your haunt, then there likely will be.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Hippofeet (Nov 26, 2012)

I can't see how that would be a problem. Unless the producer or screenwriters go through your haunt.


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm with Hippofeet.....If you are using it as an inspiration for your retelling/re-imagining...I can't see there being an issue


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Don't advertise it as the movie title, and you should be ok. Lots of horror is derivative anyway just like every thing else. People use chainsaws in their haunt like Texas Chainsaw Massacre..I doubt any of them have been sued.


----------

